# '74 LowSider



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

very nice job and keep'in the famly is best...


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

thats a really cool restore, great job. 

lessee... 1974 I was still in highschool and Miami and Titusville had the same 305 area code!


----------



## OhNoMrBill (May 21, 2008)

Very cool  Good restore.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

yep Deerfly , i didn't even notice on the old tag that it was a 305 area code. thats cool.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great job. WTG on the restore and for taking pictures during the build.


----------



## fishgitr (Feb 18, 2008)

WOW! Looks showroom new! Great job on the restoration.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Priceless .... Gotta love it ...  Dave


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

WTG guys! The boat looks GREAT!
Lowsiders are VERY [smiley=cool2.gif]


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Very good post! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

Classics never go out of style. That boat is older than me!


----------



## HuntinJustin (May 28, 2008)

perfect


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> thats a really cool restore, great job.
> 
> lessee... 1974 I was still in highschool and Miami and Titusville had the same 305 area code!


I-95 didn't exist between Ft Pierce and Palm Beach Gardens. You could actually spend only one day at Walt Disney World and get on more than just four rides.


----------



## galleta_loco (Sep 2, 2007)

great job [smiley=z-respect.gif]


----------



## EurosportCC (Jan 18, 2008)

Fantastic job, thanks for sharing.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow...it looks like a brand new boat.  Nice restoration!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful! It is amazing, looks brand new!


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

VERY COOL


----------

